# Akhal-Teke gelding



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Finally went out and took some pictures of the boy. This is our registered Akhal-Teke gelding. 
He is here to try to salve a bucking problem that he supposedly has and due to this "problem" he has been re-homed many many many times in the past year. Shooting to get him back in the dressage ring. So far we've just done ground work and are giving him the chance to settle in somewhere for a while. This is my first experience with this breed, very excited to have him  


































Anyone else have a Teke? Feel free to share.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh wow he is gorgeous! I'm jealous! I love it when people use Tekes. Good luck with him!

His facial markings look pretty shallow... I wonder if when he sheds off his winter coat he'll have a solid face?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I thought Akhal Tekes were were bronze color. Do they come in plain bay or are the photos just dark?


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Actually they come in multiple colors, but they have a metallic glint to their coats, especially the lighter colored individuals. The structure of the hair itself is different than other breeds


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Interesting.....


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

SO PRETTY!
I do not know much on the breed.He is a looker though!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

is this a real color you were talking about AB?

Google Image Result for http://www.allstallionsdirectory.com/gendirnew/akhalteke/at0002/at0002lg.jpg


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, that is it.

I did not realize they came in any other color. I do not know much about the breed and any photo I have ever seen of them they have been that color.

I guess I will have to add them to my list of things to do some research on.


ETA - Googled it, and it appears they come in just about every color.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

They are pretty cool looking!
Looks like a walking statue 

I just typed in the breed on google and clicked on images and a whole bunch of colors of the breed came up...


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, many colors are accepted. They are commonly palomino or buckskin but nearly everything is accepted. I am excited to see him when he sheds out. He has such a wonderful personality to, very sweet and gentle, considerate. He acts a little different than the other horses here.


----------



## VTAkhalTeke (Jan 20, 2011)

Beautiful! I love Tekes! (As my name suggests)


----------

